# Green Bean questions



## MightyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all I have had a search about about green beans but had some questions still.

I was thinking of ordering some green beans and wanted to know if vacum sealing the green beans would harm them?

I wanted to keep them in good condition while storing them unroasted.

Is their a good way to remove chaff as I have ordered a Nuvo Eco Ceramic coffee Bean Roaster just for dipping my toe in to see if I like it in the post lol. I know it's not going to be the most consistant way of roasting but I didn't want to go all out just yet.

Regards

Andy


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not sure about vac sealing the green beans, I haven't ever done that. They keep ok for ages anyway, I think.

I just take The HotTop cooling tray outside and blow/shake the tray to get the chaff off. Maybe a similar tray or large, shallow sieve would work. If it's a windy day the chaff blows off a treat!


----------



## MightyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the reply other question I just thought of I've read conflicting things some say you should use it straight away after the beans have cooled and some you should leave the beans 4 - 10 days which is really best is it down to the person or does it improve over 4 to 10 days I know the beans start to lose flaver after a while.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> Is their a good way to remove chaff


The theory is .... you can blow up the handle hole, but YMMV and it may be hazardous to your lips if the handle is hot


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MightyRed said:


> Thanks for the reply other question I just thought of I've read conflicting things some say you should use it straight away after the beans have cooled and some you should leave the beans 4 - 10 days which is really best is it down to the person or does it improve over 4 to 10 days I know the beans start to lose flaver after a while.


Rest a week to ten days for espresso, or ok to use for pour over etc more or less straight away I would think.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Daterra estates in Brasil vacuum pack in 12kg blocks which extends their shelf life. The quality control of their beans prior to vac packing is very high which may contribute to the longevity . You can also buy vac bagged (well the 10Kg bags for sure) from Smallbatchroasting.com so the principle is sound.

For chaff removal, couple of colanders beans moving from one to other in a breeze helps to get rid of chaff from smaller roasters.

Hope of help

John


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

MightyRed said:


> Thanks for the reply other question I just thought of I've read conflicting things some say you should use it straight away after the beans have cooled and some you should leave the beans 4 - 10 days which is really best is it down to the person or does it improve over 4 to 10 days I know the beans start to lose flaver after a while.


I'd say try straight away, or at least as soon as the beans have cooled, and see how you like it. What you gain by waiting two or three days before use is mostly improved consistency of grind and flavour - which I think is important if you are producing a commercial blend but less so if its for your own use.


----------



## MightyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice we don't have many espresso so may try straight away once the beans have cooled.

Just waiting for every thing to arrive now that is the hardest part lol.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never had an espresso from beans fresh out of the roaster but I have have had them less than 24 hours after and while the shots aren't bad they aren't as good as if they've been rested for a couple of days at least. This applies to all beans and roasts that I've had from light to dark, from all over the world. Some beans are best a few days after the roast, some are best after a week or two. Some peak early and some peak late. Experiment with what you have and let it rest for different periods of time before brewing and then schedule roasts according to your needs.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Vacuum sealing green beans is a win, fresh crop starts to lose gentle nuances of acidity after 3-5 months depending on storage,origin and the producer's drying skills. As for resting it's personal preference. I can't stand spro straight from the roaster but some people love it. I prefer less crema and a bare minimum of 24 hours rest to let the majority of Co2 to gas off. My preference would be 10-12 days rest from roasting. Tasting it from fresh will give you an idea of that roasts potential and then tasting it on successive days will allow you to find your peak drinking window for that roast.

Filter or cupping is fine anytime after roasting but the rules above still apply. You'll get an idea out of the roaster, but 2-3 days will make it clearer.

just my 2p


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

I love freshly roasted coffee for it's 'zing' and after a couple of days for it's more 'rounded' flavour and mouthfeel.


----------



## MightyRed (Aug 9, 2017)

I bought some Green beans from coffee compass these are my first attempt at roasting .

The beans are Costa Rica SHB


----------

